# دورة فى fire fighting جامدة اوى وبالعربى



## jilany (6 فبراير 2012)

​​
*النهاردة جايب معايا حاجة مفيدة جدا وبالعربى وسهلة اوى وهى دورة فى fire fighting مكونة من 105 صفحة *

* لا تسنوناه بالدعاء *

* http://www.mediafire.com/?ktkx9gy4x27n9xk*​


----------



## محمود عويضة (6 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور عليك وتسلم ايدك يا هندسة وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## islamsamir (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووور يا هندسة الى الأمام الى الأمام


----------



## mohamed mech (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (7 فبراير 2012)

*[font="arial black[size="6"]"]جزاك الله كل خير[/size][/font]*


----------



## egystorm (7 فبراير 2012)

بصراحة مجهود اكثر من رائع ومشكورين جدا على القرص الجميل وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## nofal (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## wael gamil sayed (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود المتواضع 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
(( من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له به طريقا الى الجنه ))
رواه المسلم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووور على هذا الكورس الجميل ولكن لنا رجاء هو ارفاق هذا الكورس بالمرفقات لانه لم يتم تحميل هذا الكورس معى


----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2012)

والله موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## علاء المشني (7 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده.


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود ولكن اخي الكريم لا تنسب الفضل كله اليك فان المذكرة الملحقة كانت في الاصل للمهندس الاردني القباعي ومعظمها منتقاه منه ....لك كل التقدير ولكن يجب عليك ان لا تنكر مجهود احد لا مانع من ذكر انك قمت بتعديل على بعض المعلومات او الاضافات ولكن لا يصح ان تنقل من مذكرة زميل وتنقلها باسمك ....بالتوفيق المرات القادمة


----------



## احمدالشال (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا معلم.

بارك الله وفيك ونفع بك العلم والمتعلمييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محمد_86 (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## jilany (8 فبراير 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود ولكن اخي الكريم لا تنسب الفضل كله اليك فان المذكرة الملحقة كانت في الاصل للمهندس الاردني القباعي ومعظمها منتقاه منه ....لك كل التقدير ولكن يجب عليك ان لا تنكر مجهود احد لا مانع من ذكر انك قمت بتعديل على بعض المعلومات او الاضافات ولكن لا يصح ان تنقل من مذكرة زميل وتنقلها باسمك ....بالتوفيق المرات القادمة



*اخى الكريم انا لا انكر مجهود احدا قط انا فقط اردت افادة الجميع بما يوجد فى مكتبتى الخاصة 
انى لم اكتب اسمى ولا على ملف فى هذا الموضوع نا مجرد ناشر للافادة واكثر ليل على ما فعلتو انى طتبت لا تنسوناه بالدعاء اى كل البشر ولم اكتب لاتنسونى بالدعاء لان هذه انانية ارفضها تماما
واشكرا على ردك الجميل والموضح
*​


----------



## mnd1975 (8 فبراير 2012)

Thank you


----------



## الدكة (8 فبراير 2012)

رائع جداً ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (8 فبراير 2012)

اين محتوى الفايل؟


----------



## Eng-Nidal (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا كتير لالك


----------



## وائل البرعى (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمران احمد (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك على مجهودك

و الى الامام دائما


----------



## baraa harith (9 فبراير 2012)

تسلم


----------



## waleed_ ghost (9 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك و فى والديك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايد ك يا هندسة بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (28 مارس 2012)

*لا املك الا ان اقول لك جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ahmed samy (29 مارس 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr fathy (31 مارس 2012)

جـــزاكم اللـــه كـــل خيــــر


----------



## اسلام عمار (31 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## pora (31 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل شكرااااااااا..........................


----------



## أكرم حمزه (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hooka (2 أبريل 2012)

*لكم منا جزيل الشكر*

ندعو الله ان يجعلوه ف مزان حسانتكم وجعلكم الله دائما سابقين بالخير


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أبريل 2012)

مجهود مشكور 
بارك الله فيكم و رزقكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
اضافة جيدة لمجهود آخرين و الشكر موصول لكل من يساهم و لو بحرف في نشر العلم و تبسيطه 
جزاكم الله خيرا و اهلا بمساهماتك و حرص زميلنا العطفي حرص محمود 
فالمؤمن مرآة اخيه ،
فكلنا نكمل بعضنا ، و أملنا ان لايحبس احد معلومة يثق فيها عن اخيه طلبا لمرضاة الله و الجنة
و لا يضير احد ان يذكر مرجعياته
فكل ما نكتب هو حصيلة فكر و ممارسة ميدانية سواء باجتهاد شخصي تسنده المرجعيات 
او اجتهاد ناتج عن قراءة المرجعيات فقط ، 
فالمرجعيات هي حصيلة اعمال تم تنفيذها بطريقة التجربة و الخطأ و الرأي و الرأي الآخر و التجربة الصائبة احيانا و السديدة احيانا اخري ثم صيغت هذه النتائج بعد اخضاعها للدراسة الاكاديمية العلمية فصارت قوانين و معادلات و ملاحظات و املاءات و نصوص ارشادية احيانا وواجبة التنفيذ احيانا اخري لكون تكرار التجربة مضيعة للوقت و الجهد و المال 
نسأل الله لكم و لنا و لكافة الزملاء التوفيق في حب الله


----------



## amirhelmy (2 أبريل 2012)

بجد اكثر من رائعة جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كامل طارق (3 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا ...بارك الله في جهدك


----------



## فوزى ناصف (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا هندسه وياريت ربنا يكرمنى وابتدى اشارك بمواضيع ان شاء الله


----------



## bon2 (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير هيه ممتازه و جزى الله من قام به كل خير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 أبريل 2012)

كتاب ممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرااااا
​


----------



## علاء المشني (13 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا معلم


----------



## Abu Laith (13 أبريل 2012)

jilany قال:


> ​​
> *النهاردة جايب معايا حاجة مفيدة جدا وبالعربى وسهلة اوى وهى دورة فى fire fighting مكونة من 105 صفحة *
> 
> *لا تسنوناه بالدعاء *
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى تزويدنا بكل جديد .....


----------



## hikal007 (13 أبريل 2012)

*مجهود رااائع ,, جزاك الله خير*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elomda_5 (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و جعله اللهفي ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## vanilia.smile (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.Ghareb (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشاركة اكثر من رائعة وعطاك الله حتى يرضيك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## اسامة اشرى (24 مارس 2013)

مجهود فعلا اكثر من رائع بجد بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي حموده علي (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونتمى منكم المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## drmady (26 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد_86 (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اية الله محمد (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م. مالك (27 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووور يامهندس ويعطيك العافية:34:


----------



## mohamed alhmad (27 مارس 2013)

بارك فى كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الطيب ونفع به الاسلام والمسلمين ​


----------



## eng.faisal fouad (26 أغسطس 2013)

طيب فين الموضوع


----------



## mya1963 (26 أغسطس 2013)

يرجى الرفع مرة اخرى التحميل لا يعمل
وشكرا


----------



## MAHMOUD BADWY (26 أغسطس 2013)

الله ينور عليك وتسلم ايدك


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (29 أغسطس 2013)

وفق الله الى ما فيه خير دنياك واخرتك


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (29 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله 
بوركت الجهود


----------



## alaa ramadan (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wael nesim (14 مايو 2014)

شكرا جدا يا بشمهندس على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك وفى كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adel abdelkarim (15 مايو 2014)

بارك الله لك وعليك ووالديك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

